# Did you see this slot mortiser? I really like it.



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that this slot mortiser is very well designed, 
I really like it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree. watched all three vids. Nice jig for sure.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks very well thought out. Nice.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice set up-thanks for sharing.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

very nice indeed,it reminded me of another youtube clip I saw a couple of years ago,a homemade version of Festool Domino( or Lamello?I don't own either one of them,),the same type of horizontal cut but a rough copy of the festool:


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I saw that before too. Nice how simple it is, eh?

When I was starting out I made a micro-adjustable
band saw fence with 2 tapers like that… from a book
by Marc Duginske. This was in the days when band
saw fences weren't available aftermarket.


----------

